# 2.5 MAF insert DIY



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

ok here is the DIY for the 2.5L MAF insert to help fix CAI CEL issues. 

READ THROUGH THIS A COUPLE OF TIMES BEFORE YOU START AND ASK ANY QUESTIONS YOU WANT
1. Acquire a 3.625" long section of 2.75" OD .065" wall aluminum tube like this. https://www.onlinemetals.com/m...at=60
Scroll down to custom cut and enter in 3.626" and order.... 









2. Once you have the tube you will first need a marker and measuring tool.....
3. You will need to make 2 straight lines on the tube that are 5/8" (.625) apart. Then make the bottom of the line on the left into an arrow pointing down (see pic). This will be the direction the insert will slide into the MAF housing.


















4. On the right line, mark an "X" 1 13/16" from the bottom (see photo)... now drill a 1/2" hole on the "X".
5. 2 5/8" from the bottom, draw a line from the left line to the right line.
6. Now you will need some sort of cutting device ( I used a cutoff wheel). You will need to cut along the left and right line from the bottom up to the line you just made at the height of 2 5/8". ( the right line you will cut through the hole you drilled.
7. Your last cut will be the line that connects the left at right line at the 2 5/8" mark.
8. Now all you need to do is take a piece of sand paper and debur the part. Make sure all the sharp edges are gone and smooth out all edges.
9. Clean part and test fit. when you go to install the insert..... you have to be very carefull.... there is a small resistor on the side of the sensor inside the MAF housing... if you hit it with the insert when you are installing it, it will damage the sensor... you will see what Im talking about when you look in there...
10. Here is what the finished part should look like.


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

Even though it looks so simple, I would probably mess it up.
Thanks for the piece!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*

awsome DIY. i will do this myself when I get my air intake.
thanks again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









edit: Since the piece fits snug inside the maf, can I just cut a 1 inch piece and put in front of the maf, instead of doing the full lenght sleave? This way you prevent from damaging the sensor. 
looking at carbonio they only use a ring in front of the maf.




_Modified by vento 95 GL at 11:24 AM 1-6-2009_


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

I gotta hand it to ya. You've put a lot of work into this! Who's testing this piece out and how's it working for them?


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

Mine will be in Thursday. Ill test it out for a couple of days and let everyone know.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 2.5 MAF insert DIY (sharons03jetta)*

!sharons03jetta for president!


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 MAF insert DIY (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_!sharons03jetta for president!

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mine comes tomorrow!


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (vento 95 GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento 95 GL* »_awsome DIY. i will do this myself when I get my air intake.
thanks again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









edit: Since the piece fits snug inside the maf, can I just cut a 1 inch piece and put in front of the maf, instead of doing the full lenght sleave? This way you prevent from damaging the sensor. 
looking at carbonio they only use a ring in front of the maf.
_Modified by vento 95 GL at 11:24 AM 1-6-2009_

I think it's sorta to make the size of the MAF smaller.


_Modified by SpiderX1016 at 11:49 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

in the spirit of this thread, Why don't you try it and report back to us if it does or not?


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 MAF insert DIY (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_!sharons03jetta for president!

Lots of change happening here! Still want to see a VAG readout with insert installed vs not installed...


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

I think alot of us are keeping a close eye on what develops here, i know i am!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpiderX1016* »_
I think it's sorta to make the size of the MAF smaller.

_Modified by SpiderX1016 at 11:49 PM 1-6-2009_


duhh really!!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_in the spirit of this thread, Why don't you try it and report back to us if it does or not? 

I will when I get an intake. its winter here so i'll have to wait till spring.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (vento 95 GL)*

added to watched topics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_in the spirit of this thread, Why don't you try it and report back to us if it does or not? 

x2.... I hope those with VAG-COM show what its doing on their car.... when you post results you should post which CAI you have as well...


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Not really adding anything here, but just stating that I received mine in the mail yesterday. The weather is total horse ish right now so I'm going to wait till this weekend to throw it with the intake on.
Thanks!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

anyone made any yet.....


----------



## RflxRabbit (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: 2.5 MAF insert DIY (sharons03jetta)*

Thanks alot for the DIY. I just placed my order and i will post some pics when I finish the fab work.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 2.5 MAF insert DIY (RflxRabbit)*

Got my piece of pipe and followed the directions on where to cut. Everything went well. I just put it in and cleared my cel and so far 40miles later no cel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 MAF insert DIY (spdfrek)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good to hear...


----------



## RflxRabbit (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: 2.5 MAF insert DIY (sharons03jetta)*

I didn't take any pics because the insert looks identical to the one sharons03jetta made. I will say that it took less than an hour to make it, clean it, and install it. So far I have 400 miles with no CEL. This is the best DIY ever!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 2.5 MAF insert DIY (RflxRabbit)*

So if I understand this correctly..first you spend $$'s on getting an upgraded cold air intake to improve engine breathing...then you have to reduce breathing area at the MAF with this thing?







Seems conunter productive to me, adding restriction to the intake tract can't improve performance..at least in my experience, you open up breathing(bigger manifold, low restriction air cleaner, bigger valves and head porting etc) to gain performance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 MAF insert DIY (spitpilot)*

Here we go again...


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 2.5 MAF insert DIY (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_So if I understand this correctly..first you spend $$'s on getting an upgraded cold air intake to improve engine breathing...then you have to reduce breathing area at the MAF with this thing?







Seems conunter productive to me, adding restriction to the intake tract can't improve performance..at least in my experience, you open up breathing(bigger manifold, low restriction air cleaner, bigger valves and head porting etc) to gain performance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

compare the stock intake path and a "restricted" cold air intake


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 2.5 MAF insert DIY (spdfrek)*

I assumed that CAI used the stock MAF and puttin this thing in there would cut crossection...not so? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 2.5 MAF insert DIY (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_I assumed that CAI used the stock MAF and puttin this thing in there would cut crossection...not so? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes it does, but with the stock setup the air is drawn in and routed around the motor then through the engine cover right where the highest heat spot is essentially preheating the air. bottom line is even with the restrictor in the maf power output is still increased without a cel.


----------



## davethebunny (Apr 7, 2008)

Awesome! just got CEL from my intake last night!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 MAF insert DIY (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_So if I understand this correctly..first you spend $$'s on getting an upgraded cold air intake to improve engine breathing...then you have to reduce breathing area at the MAF with this thing?







Seems conunter productive to me, adding restriction to the intake tract can't improve performance..at least in my experience, you open up breathing(bigger manifold, low restriction air cleaner, bigger valves and head porting etc) to gain performance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The engine is only going to get as much air as the smallest part of the intake track can flow.... the smallest part is the Throttle body of around 2.6" ID... the insert is 2.61" ID so the TB is still the weakest point...


----------



## RflxRabbit (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: 2.5 MAF insert DIY (spitpilot)*

Just look at the BSH intake... smaller pipe and 15whp. I think that says it all.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 MAF insert DIY (RflxRabbit)*

Indeed i will be ordering the pipe 2mrw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 2.5 MAF insert DIY (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
The engine is only going to get as much air as the smallest part of the intake track can flow.... the smallest part is the Throttle body of around 2.6" ID... the insert is 2.61" ID so the TB is still the weakest point...








 That's correct...so this thing just plays with the MAF reading so you don't get CEL from the signal being outa spec due to the CAI being installed...makes sense....thanks for the education! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## White5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Installed mine today. Everything seems good!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (White5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *White5* »_Installed mine today. Everything seems good!

good to hear.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

very nice job!!
add to FAQ/DIY list?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_very nice job!!
add to FAQ/DIY list?

Yes. Done.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (nater)*

Just got my tube ... Took me all of 8 minutes to cut it up and install it... 1.6- 1.8+ fuel trim compared to 17.5- AWESOME DIY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dustytops (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 MAF insert DIY (sharons03jetta)*

Sharons, how did you come up with this?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 MAF insert DIY (dustytops)*

I knew what needed to be done.... speed up the air through the MAF... its a trick that been used in 1.8ts, Vr6s.... many other VW engines... it was really dumb luck that the 2.75" OD pipe fits so good in the stock MAF housing....


----------



## C Dubbin (Jul 7, 2008)

do u have a pic of it installed so i can see it just curious?


----------



## dustytops (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 MAF insert DIY (sharons03jetta)*

Thats cool, I am too new to VW to have know that this is what needed to be done. Awesome that the pipe was the right size right off the bat. Great fix, I hope it works for me!


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 MAF insert DIY (dustytops)*

Man does the pipe fit nice and snug.. i just gave it a little squeeze to get it started and just wiggled it in... its not going any ware http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

Will this work inside of the abd racing intake ? Has anyone done this to theirs yet ? Or does this fit just inside of the stock maf housing ?


----------



## White5 (Jul 21, 2007)

I works with it because it is in MAF tube


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (White5)*

I made one of these. Put it in my home made intake, drove 3k miles round trip to Vegas a week after I intalled it. In total have gone just shy of 4k in three weeks, and not a single CEL.
Thanks so much for the idea!


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (TeamTHP)*

gonna be needing this thread soon.


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

As of today... On onlinemetals.com you can enter "holiday" in the promo code box and get 10% off. It's only 90 cents but hey every bit helps.


----------



## Stutz (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (l3lacksheepsquad)*

Just a quick FYI, it could take a few starts for the CEL to go away, but it did work for me and I am STOKED! It took two days for me...


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

*Done*

Okay, I hardly ever post, I do more buying and research than anything. That being said we all know that most of what gets posted here is BS. 

This particular topic though was VERY USEFUL. Just finished drilling, sawing, filing and sanding to a perfect fit into my MAF housing. Drove the VW a couple miles parked, turned her off then on. CEL is still present. I'm waiting as stated in prior replies a couple of days for this CEL to GO AWAY.

I have no doubt this will work, cheers x 1000 to the OP. Measurements are spot on. Any one with a CEL due to their intake needs to do this. 

BTW I'm running an early EVOMS short ram. 
:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

Just finished mine. 

In the spirit of sharing, I thought I'd snap some pics. I chose to bevel the inlet edge (using 4 dremel sanding drums) and polish the inside. Whether or not that was required or will make any difference, I dunno - but it was fun.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

^^ Looks good :thumbup::thumbup: Worked great for me for ~25k miles. What intake you running Salty?


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

Neuspeed. I haven't installed the insert yet. I'll probably do it later tonight or tomorrow. 

*Edit:* 
Here's a cell phone pic of it installed for anyone wondering exactly where / how it goes. 









I've only driven about 30 miles so far, but the CEL has yet to come back on. I wasn't expecting it, but the car seems to run slightly "better" now as well. Not faster really but just smoother. Maybe it's just me though, or maybe it's the MAF/ECU no longer freaking out.


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

i did this and my check engine light hasnt shut off yet. i'm going to unplug the battery to reset and see if i have any luck.


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

has anyone done this and not had it work? i made one put it in and still have a CEL :banghead: any insight ?


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

ok i tried my hand at it. my cellphone pix suck .


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Mine got rid of my CEL immediately.

Then I got a C2 flash so I took it out.


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

b1aCkDeA7h said:


> Mine got rid of my CEL immediately.
> 
> Then I got a C2 flash so I took it out.


ya i had the cel when i first installed my neuspeed intake. reset it. hasn't come back in 300 miles. but i might as well install the insert.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

845ryders said:


> ya i had the cel when i first installed my neuspeed intake. reset it. hasn't come back in 300 miles. but i might as well install the insert.


Yeah go ahead and install it. Your fuel trims will be back in factory spec.


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

HIBB 304 said:


> Yeah go ahead and install it. Your fuel trims will be back in factory spec.


i think my car feels im going to work on it. lol i went made one as im still waiting on one from 20squared from a member here. so i made one and as i pulled into do the work. the engine light came on for the P0171 lean code. lol i just did mine. should be good to go .


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

mine never worked.


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

Did you ever try checking / clearing the code? Most autoparts stores will do it for free. It could be that your CEL is a completely different issue.


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

Salty VW said:


> Did you ever try checking / clearing the code? Most autoparts stores will do it for free. It could be that your CEL is a completely different issue.


it could be but its unlikely. it came on when i installed the intake and didn't go away with the insert. i have unplugged my battery, shouldn't that reset it?


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

Dunno. I reset mine with a scan tool.


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

Salty VW said:


> Dunno. I reset mine with a scan tool.


same here i reset mine with a scan tool.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if you trully fixed the issue, the cel should go away on its own.

after i put the O2 spacer, my cel went away about 20 miles later.


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> if you trully fixed the issue, the cel should go away on its own.
> 
> after i put the O2 spacer, my cel went away about 20 miles later.


i cant stand seeing the light. plus i had to take to dealer to have gas line recall fixed. i wasnt about to drive in with the check engine light on. i got warranty's lol. i knew why it threw and the fix. its been golden since installed maf.


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

i got it scanned and it said faulty MAF or vacuum leak. the code was P0102. anyone else get this?


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

jrbrownie00 said:


> i got it scanned and it said faulty MAF or vacuum leak. the code was P0102. anyone else get this?


not what it usually throws. i got a P0171 which is a lean code. you got a different issue.

yours is 
Mass Or Volume Air Flow A Circuit Low Input

dumb question but did you oil your filter. try cleaning the maf with a good cleaner from a parts store.


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

845ryders said:


> not what it usually throws. i got a P0171 which is a lean code. you got a different issue.
> 
> yours is
> Mass Or Volume Air Flow A Circuit Low Input
> ...


This is my next step. The filter came oiled as I bought my intake used.


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

jrbrownie00 said:


> This is my next step. The filter came oiled as I bought my intake used.


i bet that's your issue. mine was used as well. even came with recharger kit.he never oiled it. thankfully. my cel hasn't come back. clean your maf. you didn't hit the wire inserting the insert right?


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

845ryders said:


> i bet that's your issue. mine was used as well. even came with recharger kit.he never oiled it. thankfully. my cel hasn't come back. clean your maf. you didn't hit the wire inserting the insert right?


no.. im frustrated with the whole thing already. the filter is extremely dirty and i think im just gonna replace it.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

anybody want to buy my DIY MAF insert? $20 shipped takes it. I had the CEL removed in my ethanol tune so no need for it anymore. send me a PM if you'd like to save yourself some time!


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

LampyB said:


> anybody want to buy my DIY MAF insert? $20 shipped takes it. I had the CEL removed in my ethanol tune so no need for it anymore. send me a PM if you'd like to save yourself some time!


thats less then i paid for the pipe and delivery. lol i have a 20 squared one. also made one. selling as well if anyones looking.


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

jrbrownie00 said:


> no.. im frustrated with the whole thing already. the filter is extremely dirty and i think im just gonna replace it.


make sure its the same one. neuspeed told me the filter is what they changed to correct the cel.


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

ended up just taking it out and going back to the stock snorkel


----------



## myMKVRabbit (Aug 12, 2010)

LampyB said:


> anybody want to buy my DIY MAF insert? $20 shipped takes it. I had the CEL removed in my ethanol tune so no need for it anymore. send me a PM if you'd like to save yourself some time!




PM'ed


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

Wonderful DIY. I cut and inserted mine into the intake yesterday, within 40 miles the CEL went off. 

Only thing I did differently was used a punch to create some 'dents' in the tube so it fits a little more snug in the housing. I was a little afraid it would slide and move too much. 

So happy to have the CEL gone...


----------



## rojahrabbit808 (Aug 6, 2013)

Can this pipe be purchased from like lowes or home depot etc? Im itching to kill this cel light.

Any installed photos?


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Just order from that site. It took maybe a week to get mine from them.


----------



## crazycris28 (Oct 23, 2011)

hey is anyone selling there MAF insert or ring cause i am in desperate need to buy one right now!!! please help a brother out :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## jsampler (Jul 25, 2016)

*Good News - Bad News*

The good news - I'm the new owner of an 07 rabbit, and it hauls ass! lol

The bad news - It has a (poorly) rigged spectre SRI and the CEL came on with a P1071 50 miles after I left the lot with it. Gotta love those used car salesmen!

I'm going to try this and see if it works. If not, Carbonio here I come!


----------



## EcuaDUBinFL (Feb 12, 2008)

Just received the sleeve from the site list. Just need to figure out on how to cut it. Should be a nice weekend project to do.


----------



## EcuaDUBinFL (Feb 12, 2008)

EcuaDUBinFL said:


> Just received the sleeve from the site list. Just need to figure out on how to cut it. Should be a nice weekend project to do.




Well, the sleeve is too big, by a couple mm's. Going to see if i can slice it in half, on one side to make it fit


----------

